# Ich bereue  es gehackt zu haben



## ikalter09 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier rein gehört und ob man hier darüber schreiben darf. 

Hallo, ich habe früher in dem Spiel Battlefield Heroes gehackt, also Aimbot benutzt. Das war vor ca. 3-4 Jahren her. Punkbuster (anti hacker Program) hat mich gebannt. Kann man da was machen? Kann man den Support mit einer Nachricht anschreiben und um Verzeihung beten? Gibt es da irgendwelche Hoffnung? Wie schon gesagt das war sehr lange her.


----------



## chbdiablo (9. Mai 2014)

Frag den Support.
In den meisten Fällen gibts da aber keine Toleranz.
Du kannst dir natürlich einen neuen Account machen und wieder von vorne starten.


----------



## ikalter09 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ja schon ein neuen Account aber mir geht es um das Geld was in dem Account drin steckt. Ich finde die Bannliste nicht. Also ich weiß nicht wo man sein nahmen eintragen kann oder was man überhaupt suchen muss um sein Fall aufzurufen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Mai 2014)

Naja, im Grunde bist du aber selber Schuld, warum hast du das auch damals gemacht? Hacken/Cheaten ist nun mal, besonders Online, absolut verachtenswert, darum hält sich mein Mitleid auch in Grenzen, selbst wenn du dich da geändert hast. 

Ansonsten, wende dich doch mal an den Support von EA, ist bestimmt irgendwo ne Telefonnummer zu finden auf deren Homepage oder eine Email-Adresse.


----------



## Loosa (9. Mai 2014)

Hi, bei EA gibt es ein paar Infos zu dem Problem: http://help.ea.com/de/article/punkbuster-bans-and-violations/
Kurz zusammengefasst, EA kann einen Punkbuster Bann nicht zurücknehmen weil sie keinen Einfluss darauf haben. Es wird empfohlen den Grund des Verstoßes zu entfernen, also in deinem Fall den Aimbot. Dann kann man versuchen bei Even Balance, dem Hersteller von Punkbuster, Einspruch einzulegen.
Das wäre also die Stelle wo du dich erklären oder entschuldigen könntest (anscheinend gibt es die Seite nur auf Englisch):
Even Balance Technical Support

Ob sie die Sperre dann entfernen kann ich aber nicht beantworten. Vielleicht sind sie gnädig, wer weiß.


----------



## ikalter09 (9. Mai 2014)

Mein Englisch ist nicht das Beste. Kann vielleicht einer rüber gucken und ein paar Fehler so wie ausdrücke korrigieren? 

Hallo, I was hacking in the game Battlefield Heroes about 3 years ago. I used an Aimbot. I know thet was very bad and now i hate hackers my self. Can u please forgive me? I promis never use any hacktools or somthing like thet.

Auf dem Account sind 4 Charaktere und 2 davon sind gebannt. Werden dann alle entbannt wenn sie so gütig sind oder nur der eine. Ich weiß nicht was in den Feld rein muss: "Name/Nickname:

Der Profil von  [.TAL!N:.]  und da habe ich 4 Charakter (:.TAL!N:.  und =__.TAL!N:.__= und .~T~A~L~!~N:. und [.TAL!N:.]
(3x und für besseren überblick)
Muss mein Profil Name oder der Charakter Name

mist jetzt werden die Smilies in den namen angezeigt.


Was ist eingdlich GGC? weil dort wurde ich anscheinend auch gebannt.


----------



## Loosa (9. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht sowas in der Art? Stell nur sicher, dass deine Angaben stimmen. Dass es also wirklich vor 3 Jahren oder so war.



> Dear Punkbuster support,
> 
> about 3 years ago I was stupid enough to use an aimbot with Battlefield Heroes. It was a huge mistake, born of childish stupidity, which I now truly regret, especially as I myself detest cheating players. You were obviously in the right to ban my account for this behaviour, but I ask you, humbly, to please lift the ban and give me a chance to prove that one can learn from ones mistakes.
> I thouroughly enjoy Battlefield and would love to return, as a wiser and more adult part of its playing community.
> ...





> Lieber Punkbuster Support,
> 
> vor etwa 3 Jahren war ich dumm genug einen Aimbot in BH zu benutze. Es war ein riesiger Fehler, geboren aus kindischer Dummheit, den ich mittlerweile wahrhaft bereue, insbesondere da ich Cheater selber nicht ausstehen kann. Natürlich war es korrekt den Account für mein Verhalten zu bannen, aber Ich bitte euch demütig den Bann zurückzunehmen und mir die Chance zu geben zu beweisen, dass man aus Fehlern lernen kann.
> Battlefield macht mir unheimlich viel Spaß und ich würde gerne, als klügerer und erwachsenerer Spieler in die Community zurückkehren.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Jaja, ist viel gesülze und wirklich dick aufgetragen. 
Aber die Amis stehen durchaus auf sowas und in dem Fall kannst Du eh nur zu Kreuze kriechen, denke ich mal...
Oder Du plädierst auf unschuldig, aber ob man damit weiterkommt? *schulterzuck*

Hm, BfH könnte ich auch mal wieder spielen.


----------



## ikalter09 (9. Mai 2014)

Omg wie gut du Englisch kannst (neid). Das mit dem Text ist eine Wirklich sehr gute Sache aber weißt du zufällig was bei "Name/Nickname:" rein kommt? Also der Profil Name oder der Charaktername. In dem Profil sind 4 Charaktere und 2 davon sind gebannt. Ein Commander 100% von punkbuster und vielleicht von GGC und ein Soldat, der ist von GGC gebannt. Muss man also GGC auch noch mal extra anschreiben oder reicht es wenn man nur Punkbuster anschreibt?

http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/de/player/2347749811


----------



## Loosa (9. Mai 2014)

Und das obwohl ich in der Schule damit auf ganzer Linie versagte. Man kann also wirklich aus alten Fehlern lernen. 

Wenn nicht der ganze Account gebannt ist dann würde ich's mit dem Character probieren. Aber ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie deren Support funktioniert. Im Zweifelsfall dürften die nachfragen. GGC kenne ich nicht. Wenn das eine eigene Firma ist die BfH auch überwacht dann wirst du denen wohl separat schreiben müssen.


----------



## lolxd999 (9. Mai 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> GGC kenne ich nicht. Wenn das eine eigene Firma ist die BfH auch überwacht dann wirst du denen wohl separat schreiben müssen.



GGC = Gemeinsam gegen Cheater, ne Art Community verwaltetes Punkbuster, beliebt v.a. im deutschsprachigen / z.T. europäischen Raum. Auf deren Website fliegt sicher auch irgendwo n Supportformular rum. Seperate Nachricht ist nötig, da die nix mit PunkBuster zu tun haben, 
auf nem Server aber mal gern PunkBuster und GGC gleichzeitig laufen, quasi als doppeltes Netz


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Mai 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und das obwohl ich in der Schule damit auf ganzer Linie versagte. Man kann also wirklich aus alten Fehlern lernen.


 
In der Uni oder in nem Auslandsjahr ist man sowieso innerhalb kürzester Zeit besser als man es in der Schule je geworden wäre^^


----------



## McDrake (10. Mai 2014)

ikalter09 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon ein neuen Account aber mir geht es um das Geld was in dem Account drin steckt. .


Tja und jetzt frag dich mal, wie viele Leute sich ein Game gekauft haben und wegen Cheatern aufgehört haben das Game zu spielen.
Die haben ebenfalls ihr ehrlich verdientes Geld "verloren".


----------



## ikalter09 (10. Mai 2014)

"Note #2: Hello, 

Bans issued by Even Balance have no time limit and we do not lift bans. 

Please join a Punk Buster enabled server and get kicked. After getting kicked, send me the exact word for word kick message that you receive. In addition, please include your GUID and playername."

Das hat mir der Support geschrieben. Er hat geschrieben das sie nicht entbannen, aber warum will er jetzt mein "message" (also die Beschreibung des kickes).


----------



## Sideshowgp (10. Mai 2014)

Da wir selbst einige Gameserver zu unterschiedlichen Spielen betreiben habe ich leider Gottes immer wieder das Problem mit Cheatern und Hackern. Ich muss sagen ich begrüße die "No Way Back" Vorgehensweise der Publisher und Entwickler. 

Das Problem hinter dem Hacken/Cheaten ist das 1 Spieler Spaß hat und der Rest darunter leidet. Daraus entsteht ein unfaires Kräfteverhältnis zwischen Cheatern und ehrlichen Spielern. 

Ein interessanter Weg um mit Betrügern umzugehen ist sicherlich der, den Electronic Arts mit Titanfall einschlägt.
Einfach alle Cheater auf einem Server bündeln. Da kann sich jeder, der mit eigenen Fähigkeiten nicht voran kommt mit seinesgleichen messen.


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2014)

ikalter09 schrieb:


> ...aber warum will er jetzt mein "message" (also die Beschreibung des kickes).


 Um abzugrenzen, daß du von Even balance gebannt wurdest und nicht irgendeine anderer Fehler vorliegt.


----------



## ikalter09 (10. Mai 2014)

Ja und wenn ich ihn den Fehler schreibe dann bringt es mir ja sowieso nicht oder? Kann es sein das er da ein Auge zu drücken will?


----------



## golani79 (10. Mai 2014)

ikalter09 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das er da ein Auge zu drücken will?



Nein! Und das finde ich auch gut so!


----------



## Batze (10. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn es Krass klingt, ich habe vollste Missachtung gegen solche Spieler. Und wenn du schon Geld da reingepumpt hast, verstehe ich es noch weniger.
Egal wie lange es her ist, ist jetzt meine Meinung, möchte gern Spieler die Online versuchen zu betrügen gehören für immer gebannt.
Ob man dann irgendwann Reue zeigt ist egal. Sowas hat man vorher zu überlegen und nicht nach ein paar Jahren.
Hat man mal wieder Luft geschnuppert, machen es die meisten eh wieder.
Wie gesagt. Nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber, Lebenslange Bannung aus allen Online Games.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Mai 2014)

Na, ich weiß nicht, Batze. Das finde ich jetzt auch übertrieben hart. Auch wenn ich persönlich überhaupt nichts vom Cheaten halte - ich selbst würde Cheats nicht einmal im SP nutzen, das geht gegen die Gamerehre- so sollte man trotzdem objektiv bleiben und die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Im schlimmsten Fall hat er ein paar Leuten den Spielspaß versaut, aber keinen wirklichen Schaden verursacht (und selbst in so einem Fall wäre "lebenslänglich" ein wenig arg hart.

Ich persönlich plädiere in so einem Fall für eine "three strikes" Regel: beim ersten Mal gibt's eine Verwarnung, beim zweiten Mal einen temporären Bann (einige Wochen/Monate) und beim dritten Mal erfolgt die Sperre des Keys, so dass der Cheater gezwungen ist, sich das Spiel erneut zu kaufen. Im Fall eines F2P-Titels könnte man das dahingehend abwandeln, dass der Spieler eine gewisse Gebühr entrichten muss, um seinen Account wieder freizuschalten.


----------



## McDrake (10. Mai 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich persönlich plädiere in so einem Fall für eine "three strikes" Regel: beim ersten Mal gibt's eine Verwarnung, beim zweiten Mal einen temporären Bann (einige Wochen/Monate) und beim dritten Mal erfolgt die Sperre des Keys, so dass der Cheater gezwungen ist, sich das Spiel erneut zu kaufen. Im Fall eines F2P-Titels könnte man das dahingehend abwandeln, dass der Spieler eine gewisse Gebühr entrichten muss, um seinen Account wieder freizuschalten.


Auf der einen Seite könnte man ja sagen, dass man einmal eine Dummheit machen kann.
Auf der anderen:
Der Aufwand für Deine Lösung wäre wohl recht gross. Und dass dafür Geld von den Herstellern zur Verfügung gestellt wird, ist fraglich (und das in meinen Augen auch zurecht).


----------



## ikalter09 (10. Mai 2014)

Batze, ich kann ja verstehen das du so denkst, tue ich selber mittlerweile. Habe mir COD Ghost gekauft und kann es kaum zocken weil so viele hacken. Ich will kein Mitleid oder sonstiges. Damals war ich ca. 15-16 und kannte mich da überhaupt nicht aus mit den Games. Hatte mir keine Spiele gekauft und habe nur F2P Spiele gespielt. Weil damals so viele gehackt haben wollte ich wissen wie das ist und wollte auch mal ausprobieren. Dumm nur das ich irgendeinen hack benutzt habe der kostenlos und out of the date war. Nach wenigen Minuten Spiel Spaß wurde ich gebannt. Man merkt vielleicht es daran das meine K/D so schlecht ist. 

War halt eine dumme Erfahrung von einem dummen und gleichzeitig neugierigem Kind der unbedingt was ausprobieren wollte ohne zu überlegen. Wie schon gesagt ich brauche kein mitleid oder Beschuldigungen ich weiß das ich ein Fehler gemacht habe und Selber schuld bin. Schade um die ca. 250€ .

mit Kind meinte ich Jugendlichen. Da hab ich mein ersten Leptop geschenkt bekommen und dachte das sogar um eine E-Mail zu registrieren Geld kostet. Wie gesagt ich kannte mich überhaupt nicht mit Spielen und PC´s aus.


----------



## Batze (10. Mai 2014)

Ich sagte doch, ansichts Sache. 
Cheater sind mir, wie jeden auch ein riesen übel.
Ich komme noch aus einer Zeit der Lan Partys, was mir mit solchen Typen gemacht haben, mag ich hier gar nicht sagen (nicht Jugengfrei  )
Und in Zeiten jetzt, wo alles nur über das Net geht, ist leider nicht immer alles nach vollziehbar.

Meine, wie gesagt, meine Meinung muss nicht jeder teilen, aber da oben wurde auch schon gesagt, er beschwert sich, weil sein Geld weg ist, das er in seinen Account gesteckt hat, was ist mit den Leuten die dadurch ihren Spielspass verloren haben. 
Wurde oben schon gesagt, angesprochen von @McDrake, zahlt er das nach seiner Reue zurück an die Spieler die deshalb betrogen worden sind um Ihr Geld?

PS.
Mach dir ein Neues Konto und fang an reell zu spielen. Dann ist die Sache doch erledigt.
Hack die 250€ einfach ab.


----------



## McDrake (10. Mai 2014)

ikalter09 schrieb:


> War halt eine dumme Erfahrung von einem dummen und gleichzeitig neugierigem Kind der unbedingt was ausprobieren wollte ohne zu überlegen. Wie schon gesagt ich brauche kein mitleid oder Beschuldigungen ich weiß das ich ein Fehler gemacht habe und Selber schuld bin. Schade um die ca. 250€ .



Siehs mal so:
Jetzt weisst Du, dass alles Konsequenzen hat.
Besser wenn Du's so merkst, als mit nem getunten Auto von nem Kollegn einen Unfall zu bauen und Unbeteiligte Personen zu verletzen (oder derber).


----------



## ikalter09 (10. Mai 2014)

Batze, wo habe ich mich den beschwert? Ich wollte doch nur wissen ob man den Account irgendwie zurück bekommen kann. Wie ich es jetzt gesehen habe, geht es nicht. Dann ist es so, war nur eine Frage und ein Versuch da was zu machen. Nicht mehr oder weniger.

McDrake, danke für so einen Beispiel. Konntest auch gleich sagen das ich ein Idiot bin.


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall hat er ein paar Leuten den Spielspaß versaut, aber keinen wirklichen Schaden verursacht (und selbst in so einem Fall wäre "lebenslänglich" ein wenig arg hart.
> 
> Ich persönlich plädiere in so einem Fall für eine "three strikes" Regel: beim ersten Mal gibt's eine Verwarnung, beim zweiten Mal einen temporären Bann (einige Wochen/Monate) und beim dritten Mal erfolgt die Sperre des Keys, so dass der Cheater gezwungen ist, sich das Spiel erneut zu kaufen. Im Fall eines F2P-Titels könnte man das dahingehend abwandeln, dass der Spieler eine gewisse Gebühr entrichten muss, um seinen Account wieder freizuschalten.


 
ja, wobei sich das Mitleid aber auch arg in grenzen hält, weil man sich ja schon irgendwo denken könnte dass das jetzt nicht koscher sein kann


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Mai 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wobei sich das Mitleid aber auch arg in grenzen hält, weil man sich ja schon irgendwo denken könnte dass das jetzt nicht koscher sein kann



Wobei ich stark annehme, dass der Threadersteller damals (und heute wohl auch noch) eher jüngeren Semesters ist. Und grad bei einem Jugendlichen bin ich zumindest bereit, schon nochmal ein Auge zuzudrücken.

...aber nicht, dass mir jetzt jemand unterstellt, ich würde plötzlich altersmilde!


----------



## Enisra (10. Mai 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wobei ich stark annehme, dass der Threadersteller damals (und heute wohl auch noch) eher jüngeren Semesters ist. Und grad bei einem Jugendlichen bin ich zumindest bereit, schon nochmal ein Auge zuzudrücken.
> 
> ...aber nicht, dass mir jetzt jemand unterstellt, ich würde plötzlich altersmilde!


 
also jetzt wo du das so ansprichst . . .  

Nja, wobei das aber so Fälle gibt wo man schon sagen muss: Das hätte man sich aber nun echt denken können


----------



## McDrake (10. Mai 2014)

ikalter09 schrieb:


> McDrake, danke für so einen Beispiel. Konntest auch gleich sagen das ich ein Idiot bin.


Ne, bist Du nicht.


Aus Fehlern lernt man.
Darum hats hier so viele weise Köpfe mit guten Worten.
Die haben alle auch Fehler gemacht (und es werden sicher noch weitere folgen).


----------



## Exar-K (10. Mai 2014)

Früher, in der guten alten Zeit, hat man Cheatern die Hände abgehackt.
Schön waren die Zeiten.


----------



## ikalter09 (10. Mai 2014)

HAHAHA, Exar-K. Naja ich bin 20 Jahre alt und wollte mal BFH zocken aber ist wohl nix . Dann geht es weiter mit Day-z, LOL und co..


----------



## Batze (10. Mai 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Früher, in der guten alten Zeit, hat man Cheatern die Hände abgehackt.
> Schön waren die Zeiten.



Zu unseren Lan Zeiten damals, ging auf jeweiligen Rechnern erstmal ein feiner Virus die runde , nach nächsten Start war nix mehr da.
Das war Strafe genug. Mehr durften wir ja nicht. Sind ja nicht in Ami Land hier. 
Ausgeschlossen war sie dann eh, das war noch eine viel höhere Strafe, denn Internet gab es damals noch nicht so wie heute, da muste dann eben gegen Bots gespielt werden im kleinen Jugend Zimmerchen.


----------



## Peter23 (11. Mai 2014)

Du hast nicht gehackt. Du hast einen Aimbot aus dem Internet herrunter geladen. Ich denke nicht, dass du in der Lage bist zu hacken.


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Mai 2014)

Muss sagen, dass ich's ähnlich sehe. Hacken perse ist eine (meist illegale) Kunst, die mehr als das Herunterladen und Installieren von Software beinhaltet. Der Begriff wird heutzutage viel zu inflationär benutzt ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Mai 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Früher, in der guten alten Zeit, hat man Cheatern die Hände abgehackt.
> Schön waren die Zeiten.


 
Nanana, nicht immer so massiv übertreiben. Früher haben wir das gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwF1zGrNriI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Mai 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall hat er ein paar Leuten den Spielspaß versaut, *aber keinen wirklichen Schaden verursacht* (und selbst in so einem Fall wäre "lebenslänglich" ein wenig arg hart.


 Auch das gibts wie ich schmerzlich bei CoD4 feststellen musste. Da wurde ich nämlich in ein hackerverseuchte Lobby geworfen und nach 2 Sekunden hatte ich das goldene Prestigekreuz 55 (vorher 55 mit den 5 Sternen, da ich nie Prestige gestartet hab und auch nie machen wollte), seitdem hab ich das Spiel nicht mehr gezockt  was soll der Dreck?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Mai 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auch das gibts wie ich schmerzlich bei CoD4 feststellen musste. Da wurde ich nämlich in ein hackerverseuchte Lobby geworfen und nach 2 Sekunden hatte ich das goldene Prestigekreuz 55 (vorher 55 mit den 5 Sternen, da ich nie Prestige gestartet hab und auch nie machen wollte), seitdem hab ich das Spiel nicht mehr gezockt  was soll der Dreck?



Das ist mir bei Modern Warfare 2 passiert, da kann man nicht auswählen in welche Lobby man kommt (dank fehlendem Server-Browser und überhaupt Server). Ich wurde in eine Cheater-Lobby geworfen.
Auf einmal war ich auf Maximal Level (inkl. Prestige) ohne gefragt worden zu sein. Das böse ist auch das z.B. VAC dich dafür bannen könnte und das nur weil welche es "lustig" finden zu cheaten und anderen ungefragt zu "helfen".
Ich hab sicherheitshalber danach meinen Account zurückgesetzt auf Anfang und hatte auch keine Lust mehr auf das Game.


----------



## ikalter09 (12. Mai 2014)

Note #7: The supplied GUID has been associated with hacking or interfering with the normal operation of our PunkBuster software and has therefore been compromised resulting in a global ban from PunkBuster enabled game servers. We have no way of knowing who was actually playing with this GUID at the time the violation was triggered. We also have no way to know if the violation was triggered on your specific computer. Our system does not collect personal information and furthermore we have no way to attach a cheat/hack violation to a specific person. This ban will not be lifted as then the person who did trigger the violation would again be able to join PunkBuster Servers using this GUID. 

To be clear: we are not saying that you cheated as we have no way to know who triggered the violation. If it is certain that no one playing on your computer ever had a cheat/hack violation triggered by PunkBuster, then your GUID (cdkey and/or game account password) has been stolen by or leaked to someone who has used it on a different computer to trigger the violation. We do not have the means to help you find out who is responsible for compromising your GUID.

Kann mir das einer erklären? Also ich habe es so verstanden das sie nichts daran machen können. Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso er sagt iwas von gestollenen Account. Er sagt das sie nichts nachweisen können? Ich habe es irgendwie nicht so richtig verstanden.


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2014)

ikalter09 schrieb:


> Note #7: The supplied GUID has been associated with hacking or interfering with the normal operation of our PunkBuster software and has therefore been compromised resulting in a global ban from PunkBuster enabled game servers. We have no way of knowing who was actually playing with this GUID at the time the violation was triggered. We also have no way to know if the violation was triggered on your specific computer. Our system does not collect personal information and furthermore we have no way to attach a cheat/hack violation to a specific person. This ban will not be lifted as then the person who did trigger the violation would again be able to join PunkBuster Servers using this GUID.
> 
> To be clear: we are not saying that you cheated as we have no way to know who triggered the violation. If it is certain that no one playing on your computer ever had a cheat/hack violation triggered by PunkBuster, then your GUID (cdkey and/or game account password) has been stolen by or leaked to someone who has used it on a different computer to trigger the violation. We do not have the means to help you find out who is responsible for compromising your GUID.
> 
> Kann mir das einer erklären? Also ich habe es so verstanden das sie nichts daran machen können. Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso er sagt iwas von gestollenen Account. Er sagt das sie nichts nachweisen können? Ich habe es irgendwie nicht so richtig verstanden.


 
Mit Ihrer (GU)ID wurde gehackt oder in den normalen Prozessablauf von Punkbuster (Anti Cheat Tool) eingegriffen. Diese ID ist jetzt gebannt und das wird auch nicht aufgehoben.
Wir können nicht nachvollziehen, ob das von Ihrem PC aus passiert ist, da wir keinerlei persönliche Daten speichern.
Wir behaupten nicht, daß Sie gecheated oder diesen Bann verursacht haben - Wenn nimand sonst Zugang zu Ihrem PC hatte, ist es wahrscheinlich, daß jemand anders Ihre ID an einem anderen PC verwendet hat. Wir verfügen allerdings über keine Mittel, herauszufinden, wer dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## ikalter09 (12. Mai 2014)

Ja toll und nun? Ich verstehe nur nicht warum er das schreibt. Ich habe doch gesagt das ich vor 3 Jahren gehackt habe. Also kann man da nix machen.


----------



## golani79 (12. Mai 2014)

Jo, heißt ja nix anderes - mit deiner GUID wurde gehackt - ob das jetzt du warst oder irgend jemand anderer von nem anderen Rechner, der deine GUID verwendet haben könnte, wäre völlig egal.

Auf Deutsch gesagt - auch wenn du nicht gehackt hättest, gäbe es keine Möglichkeit den Ban aufzuheben.
War halt wahrscheinlich einfach als Information gedacht.


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2014)

ikalter09 schrieb:


> Ja toll und nun?


 Game Over. Gehen Sie über Start, erstellen Sie sich einen neuen Account und lassen Sie diesmal das Cheaten bleiben.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Mai 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Game Over. Gehen Sie über Start, kaufen Sie das Spiel erneut und lassen Sie diesmal das Cheaten bleiben.


 
Und ziehen Sie nicht 400€ ein!


----------



## ikalter09 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich zahle niemals für F2P Games wenn es einen besser macht. Also in LoL finde haben sie das gut gelöst. Nur Skins die kein unterschied machen, also nicht mehr stärke oder sonst noch was, nur Aussehen. Es gibt ja Spiele wo man was kaufen muss um was zu erreichen und das noch nicht mal für immer.


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2014)

ikalter09 schrieb:


> Ich zahle niemals für F2P Games ...


 Ach ja, es ging um ein F2P Spiel - dann halt _"... erstellen Sie sich einen neuen Account ..."_


----------



## Batze (13. Mai 2014)

ikalter09 schrieb:


> Ich zahle niemals für F2P Games wenn es einen besser macht. Also in LoL finde haben sie das gut gelöst. Nur Skins die kein unterschied machen, also nicht mehr stärke oder sonst noch was, nur Aussehen. Es gibt ja Spiele wo man was kaufen muss um was zu erreichen und das noch nicht mal für immer.



Die Einsicht kommt eben ein wenig spät. Du hast ja betrogen, damals, um besser zu sein als andere.
Jetzt in der zeit heute ist es so das man eben in manchen Games ganz legal dafür Geld bezahlt um anderen Spielern gegenüber einen vorteil zu haben.

Mach dir einfach einen neuen Account,  und gut ist.


----------



## Ghosty75 (21. Mai 2014)

ikalter09 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon ein neuen Account aber mir geht es um das Geld was in dem Account drin steckt. Ich finde die Bannliste nicht. Also ich weiß nicht wo man sein nahmen eintragen kann oder was man überhaupt suchen muss um sein Fall aufzurufen.


 

Auch wenn es hart ist . Ich hoffe es gibt hier kein zurück für dich .
Das meine ich nicht persönlichTatsache ist aber Spieler die in Spielen Hacks verwenden machen diese auf Dauer kaputt .
Du hast gehackt obwohl du das Risiko kanntest um die Vorteile zu verschaffen daher Null Toleranz


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (22. Mai 2014)

Würde sich ein potenzieller Cheater nicht dem Risiko eines Permban aussetzen, täten sicherlich viel mehr Spieler cheaten. Hier kann und darf man keine Toleranz zeigen.


----------

